# Another boys only game... :-)



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.goalpoker.com/penalty_strip/ ... er_01.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

its hard to get a goal when you have her dancin next to the screen!!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I can see I will need lots of practice at this! It's all in the wrist apparently!! :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

She needs some tips from those M&S ladies that used to be on the banner here.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

9-12 and I'm thinking of changing sides :wink:


----------

